

SearchYC Presents: Ask YC Archive & RSS Feed - chengmi
http://searchyc.com/askyc

======
alaskamiller
[http://blog.searchyc.com/2008/02/searchyc-presents-ask-yc-
ar...](http://blog.searchyc.com/2008/02/searchyc-presents-ask-yc-archive/)

One of the finest assets of an online community has always been the hodgepodge
of expertise brought forth from a diverse group of people. As Hacker News grew
beyond just a link bank, the community naturally turned inwards for
consultation. Submissions “tagged” with Ask YC started popping up more and
more and the response solicited were both interesting and honest.

So to help people get the most out of past discussions, we’ve compiled a list
of Hacker News community threads. The Ask YC Archive features a bar graph for
visualizing discussions over time based on points. We’ve also set up an RSS
feed (<http://searchyc.com/askyc/rss>) so you can keep track of new Ask YC
threads in your favorite RSS reader. We hope these tools will allow our
community to continually benefit from the wisdom of past discussions.

------
nreece
Cool stuff. Love the graph. Keep up the good work!

------
edw519
Nice hack. Thank you.

